
Ask HN: Would you back schoolkids to buy them digital maker technology? - andrewstuart
Say schoolkids wanted Arduino kits to experiment with, or wanted Raspberry Pi devices or other low cost electronics and robotics components, would you or your company be willing to back them for $20 to $50, no questions asked, nothing in return except thanks?
======
joncrane
I think that to attract real money, you'll have to set up some system whereby
marketing rights of the creations revert to some administrator set up by the
fund, and the proceeds split in a weighted fashion given the proportion of
each donor.

You could create a baby angel fund...so a cupid fund?

~~~
andrewstuart
I'm not sure what you mean by creations or real money - there wouldn't be any
fund.

I'm just talking about buying low cost computing devices for kids who want
them so they can learn and be inspired and have fun.

